
EFF Wins DMCA Exemption Petitions for Tinkering and Repair - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-wins-dmca-exemption-petitions-tinkering-echos-and-repairing-appliances-new
======
merricksb
Another version of this story discussed 3 days ago (1053 points/343 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18303560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18303560)

------
Shish2k
> "But New Circumvention Rules Still Too Narrow To Benefit Most Technology
> Users"

:(

(tl;dr: the short whitelist of devices that users are allowed to repair grew a
little bit longer; but "users can't repair their own devices if the
manufacturer doesn't want them to" is still the default)

